# Police Officer Robert Bingaman



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

*Police Officer*

*Robert Bingaman*

Asheville Police Department, North Carolina

End of Watch: Tuesday, October 29, 2013

*Bio & Incident Details*

*Age:* 37
*Tour:* 6 years
*Badge #* Not available

*Cause:* Automobile accident
*Incident Date:* 10/29/2013
*Weapon:* Not available
*Suspect:* Not available

· Leave a Reflection
· Add to My Heroes
· Update this memorial

Police Officer Robert Bingaman was killed a single vehicle crash when his patrol car plunged off of the Jeff Bowen Bridge on I-240, onto Riverside Drive below.

Officer Bingaman had served with the Asheville Police Department for six years.
​Please contact the following agency to send condolences or to obtain funeral arrangements:

Asheville Police Department
100 Court Plaza
Asheville, NC 28802

Phone: (828) 252-1110

Read more: http://www.odmp.org/officer/21860-police-officer-robert-bingaman#ixzz2j9VecVeq


----------



## Guest (Oct 29, 2013)

R.I.P. Officer Bingaman


----------



## ShmitDiesel (May 21, 2010)

RIP Sir


----------

